# Funny Behavior



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

This really shouldn't be a topic, but I really just found it funny.

I was playing Guitar Hero 3 the other day after I fed my fish, and I look over for a second and my pleco did something I've never seen him do before. He began going to the top and eating the flakes rather than hiding and waiting like he usually does. Now everytime I feed my fish he's always up there competing for food. He does get proper nutrition since I drop a few spirulina discs in at night for him and my cories, but I really just found it interesting.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I know my friend has a tank full of diffrent plecos and they always come up for food.I wish mine would I see him like onece a month if that


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats not too odd. when i used to keep plecos they used to eat floating pellets.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

it was only odd for me because it was the first time I've seen it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

when I used to have little commons, at night, right before I would turn the lights on the tank off, at around 8 o'clock, they would go to the surface, and float upside down on the surface, sometimes swimming around, but only for a few seconds at a time, never longer than about 5.


----------



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

i have a 13.5 inch pleco that does that. i've even got him to take wafers outta my hands. i was told that the bigger they get, the more they like the flakes. now anytime i even get close to the tank, he comes up to the top to see me. he must be saying "look at me, look at me!" or maybe thats just what i want him to be saying. its really cool though that he's not shy like some are.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

I've heard that too, that the larger plecos get, the less they eat algae, which I believe, because at the lfs I work at, we have some pretty big plecos (rangeing forom 8 inches, to just over 15), and their tanks are full of algae....but the ones on the smaller tanks, do a pretty good job keeping their tanks clean.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i really would like to get my pleco to eat out of my hands, that would be pretty cool. i've gotten my african butterfly fish to eat blackworms out of my hand ONCE, and it was quite difficult since he was so stubborn. having a tankful of plecos and watching them surface for pellets must be pretty cool to watch.


----------

